# Aufgabe FiltereListe & Erzeuge neue Listen



## paco89 (3. Mrz 2012)

hi, hab folgende aufgabe versucht zu lösen. (s.b) ) meine ansätze waren alle falsch, sodass ich mir die musterlösung angeschaut und auch diese nicht ganz verstanden. 

konkret: welche rolle spielt hierbei das f ? in der aufgabenstellung ist die rede von einem objekt vom typ Filter. Also meinen die doch die klasse Filter welches ein interface ist. also geht es nur um die objekte dieser klasse. diese übergibt man als parameter. 
this.start ist nur ein zeiger auf das erste element. wenn der leer ist, dann wird null ausgegeben. klar.
wenn die die methode filtereZahl die zahl als true auswertet, dann wird ein neues element erzeugt....usw...und sofort....also den vorgang versteh ich schon...mir ist nicht ganz klar, wofür das f steht...ich kann mir immer noch kein bild davon machen...;((


daher ist jede hilfe willkommen....


----------



## pro2 (3. Mrz 2012)

Das f ist einfach nur der Name (da könnte auch "Hans" oder "Wurst" stehen ;-)) für das Objekt (korrekt für die Referenz), das dein Interface Filter implementiert. Anhand dessen kann dann die im Interface deklarierte Methode aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Firephoenix (3. Mrz 2012)

Die Grundlagen etwas zu festigen schadet dann sicherlich auch nicht, z.B. hier:
Tutorial / Java Grundlagen
Gruß


----------



## paco89 (3. Mrz 2012)

jo, danke. als ich mir gedanken darüber gemacht hatte, wusste ich nicht, dass man das objekt f einbauen musste....


----------

